# Long Johns, tight or baggy?



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hate hate hate compression. Hate it.

Looking into an airblaster ninja suit


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a pair of Session first layer that are tight and a pair of Dakine first layer that are loose. I can tell no difference between the two as far as performance goes. 

I prefer the loose only because the tight ones tend to pull half way down my ass every time I bend over to strap in.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Compression ala underarmor style, can't stand them. I actually feel colder, the make me itch, just no.

I wear something like a rocky mid weight fleece top and bottom. They are pretty fitted, stretch well, but are not compression.

They do tend to slide down my ass a little when I bend over as mentioned above, but it's way better than say sweat pants that bunch up and get all twisted through the day. Also prefer something contacting my skin to soak up and wick sweat.

Question of my own: if you wear tight or snug fitting bottom first layer, do put them inside your boots? Done it both ways and ended up with them out, but then I have a bunched up or rolled up bottom up around my large calves...not a great feeling either.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I like a close fit, but not compression for bottoms and use a compression shirt for my upper body baselayer


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a pair of the synthetic tight fitting and also a pair of the old school waffle texture ones which are super loose. I actually find the loose fitting ones way more comfortable. So yeah a little loose wont hurt at all.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i prefer man-Spanx under my sumo suit


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think it's personal preference and it shouldnt make any difference.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I like tight base layers. The whole point is so that the base layer absorbs all your sweat and gives it a larger surface area to then be wicked up by your mid layer where it turns to water vapor and is able to pass through your shell.

If your base layer isn't tight, it won't be as efficient at wicking your sweat. Whether this makes a difference in the real world... I have no f'in clue. But as a side benefit, tight base layers will keep your nuts from jumbling around when you're shredding around.


----------



## rb23 (Oct 1, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Hate hate hate compression. Hate it.
> 
> Looking into an airblaster ninja suit


I have one of those and I love it. Very warm and you don't even feel like you are wearing a base layer. Plus it gives you the added feature of a hood for the full ninja effect.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Fitted and not compression is my preference.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> I like tight base layers. The whole point is so that the base layer absorbs all your sweat and gives it a larger surface area to then be wicked up by your mid layer where it turns to water vapor and is able to pass through your shell.
> 
> If your base layer isn't tight, it won't be as efficient at wicking your sweat. Whether this makes a difference in the real world... I have no f'in clue. But as a side benefit, tight base layers will keep your nuts from jumbling around when you're shredding around.


^^ this.

plus tenchars


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

I also rock the tight base layer when it's cold. No idea what benefit it has over loose, but it does seem keep me warm and it is easier to layer. If it is by itself it can feel cold though. There have been days where I've been getting dressed to go hunting and I've felt like I was going to freeze until I get another layer on.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I looked at some other underlayers online, including the ninja one, and most seem like a relaxed fit :thumbsup: Also forgot, that I wear a knee supporter when boarding, so this relaxed fit will be perfect to go over it  

We will see how they perform throughout the season


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

The real question is: who wears underwear under their base layer?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

^ lol me.

I have a loose and tight base layer. Mostly I wear the loose but if it's stupid cold I wear the tight under the loose... toasty.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> I like tight base layers. The whole point is so that the base layer absorbs all your sweat and gives it a larger surface area to then be wicked up by your mid layer where it turns to water vapor and is able to pass through your shell.
> 
> If your base layer isn't tight, it won't be as efficient at wicking your sweat. Whether this makes a difference in the real world... I have no f'in clue. But as a side benefit, tight base layers will keep your nuts from jumbling around when you're shredding around.


Well if you're sweaty, the loose clothing will stick to you,wick away, dry, then unstick :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

relaxed fit ftw.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

icebreaker. all day e'rrydayyyy.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> The real question is: who wears underwear under their base layer?


So far, when using compression wear for cycling, I either have no underwear OR I have some microfibre/synthetic trunks/boxer shorts that do the job under the compression wear. For my loose base layers for boarding, I intend to wear normal boxer shorts/trunks under this base layer (relaxed fit).

Also just bought a Skins A200 Thermal long sleeve top. Now THAT is gonna keep me nice and toasty, yet with good breathing


----------

